# Hypothyroid and acute mania..........



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Primary Hypothyroidism Associated with Acute Mania: Case Series and Literature Review

https://www.thieme-connect.de/ejournals/abstract/eced/doi/10.1055/s-0031-1277137


----------

